# Moving to Mexico



## robkreider (6 mo ago)

Good morning. My wife and I currently live in JAX FL and are interested in moving to Mexico to retire. 
Our list of desires are pretty simple. 
-Nice beaches
-Not tooooo humid (at least less than FL)
-Good private health care
-Good food
-Low crime 
-Authentic Mexican vibe and culture. Do not want to live in or too close to tourist destinations.
Any and all suggestions are welcome. 
thank you in advance. 
The Kreider’s


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

"-Nice beaches"
"-Not tooooo humid (at least less than FL)"

I think you will find that beaches and humidity go together. Many of the things you are looking for are found in tourist areas. There tends to be more law enforcement in those areas as well and less crime, but less of the genuine mexican feel. Have you visited before? Its recommended to visit a few times before making a decision.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You can get everything on your list except the beaches in Querétaro (capital city of the state of the same name). Quéretaro airport has direct flights to about half a dozen beach cities (most of them would be short domestic flights) as well as daily flights to Dallas and Houston, and several times a week to a few other US destinations.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Lots of conflicts as pointed out.

Nice beaches are humid tourist destinations. You probably need to make a choice between beach+tourist or non-beach+more Mexican+less humid.

And when you say authentic Mexican, do you mean authentic 1%er mexican or authentic average Mexican, because authentic average Mexican means more crime. The 1%ers are protected in Mexico like anywhere else.

When you say "good food" do you mean good Mexican food or good non-mexican food (international cuisines), because in Authentic Mexican areas you won't find anything non-Mexican except pizza and fast-food chains. (McDs, KFC, and the odd chinese fast-food place).


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

What negativity! I guess he’s not coming down after all.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Best to adjust expectations before deciding, that's for sure.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Jreboll said:


> What negativity! I guess he’s not coming down after all.


Negativity or reality?


----------



## robkreider (6 mo ago)

maesonna said:


> You can get everything on your list except the beaches in Querétaro (capital city of the state of the same name). Quéretaro airport has direct flights to about half a dozen beach cities (most of them would be short domestic flights) as well as daily flights to Dallas and Houston, and several times a week to a few other US destinations.


Thank you


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

If you are sold on the beach life check out Ensenada, or nearby cities in Northern Baja. People are quick to say the the beaches are too hot (I admit mainland beaches are all too hot), because they often forget about Northern Baja. It is not overly touristy, but has a large enough expat population due to it's proximity to San Diego so the transition shouldn't be too difficult for you, yet still has the Mexican charm.


----------



## robkreider (6 mo ago)

WileyRTW said:


> If you are sold on the beach life check out Ensenada, or nearby cities in Northern Baja. People are quick to say the the beaches are too hot (I admit mainland beaches are all too hot), because they often forget about Northern Baja. It is not overly touristy, but has a large enough expat population due to it's proximity to San Diego so the transition shouldn't be too difficult for you, yet still has the Mexican charm.


Thank you. Ensenada is def on the top of our list along with La Paz and Mazatlan.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Do not expect the beaches , the sand or water to be anything like what you have in Florida.. for that you need to go to Quintana Roo.
My husband as a kid went to to Destin to the family vacation home and could never get to like the other beaches like he liked those of the gulf..
You also have the gulf in Yucatan you could look at.
For me except for Baja I find all the beach areas in Mexico too humid for my taste, except in some winter months..

I was in the Isthmus in Oaxaca and Chiapas last week and it was super humid..Thank God it was windy..No tourists there, no international food either..


----------



## robkreider (6 mo ago)

citlali said:


> Do not expect the beaches , the sand or water to be anything like what you have in Florida.. for that you need to go to Quintana Roo.
> My husband as a kid went to to Destin to the family vacation home and could never get to like the other beaches like he liked those of the gulf..
> You also have the gulf in Yucatan you could look at.
> For me except for Baja I find all the beach areas in Mexico too humid for my taste, except in some winter months..
> ...


Thank you for your insight and suggestions.


----------

